
NOA lets you listen to quality journalism while you're busy or on-the-go - hickeygareth
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/indyventure/news-over-audio-listen-newspapers-not-time-read-see-financial-times-alexa-amazon-a8111866.html
======
HCharles
This is sort of like Umano right? Which is no bad thing. I loved Umano. I
could definitely see it as being big if the publishers themselves were
interested in integrating the audio within their platforms - presumably this
could easily be done via API access. The publisher line up at the moment isn't
bad.

I recognize that it's different to radio and podcasts, but making the wider
market aware of the differences may be a challenge over the first 2-3 years.
That's why having the publishers work with you to build the market for voiced
journalism stories would be important in my view.

I've tried the iOS app and it looks good considering it only launched in May.
More publishers/content is definitely needed, but the stories on offer
(opinion, big reads, and features) are an excellent start. This will be a good
Umano replacement for me anyways.

